# "Don't do me ugly."



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 28, 2007)

"Don't do me ugly."

What MA movie did that line come from? 

If you guess it, pick your own movie line and ask the next poster. Yes, this is a game!


----------



## Karambit (Jan 29, 2007)

"Above The Law" Steven Seagal


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2007)

Karambit said:


> "Above The Law" Steven Seagal


 
Bingo. Select your movie and quote for the next round!


----------



## Karambit (Jan 29, 2007)

Had to..My Brother..That was a Mistake!

What MA movie did that line come from?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 29, 2007)

Romeo must die. (cool spinal shattering scene at the end of their fight)

How about : "How do you like that?"


----------



## Karambit (Jan 29, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Romeo must die. (cool spinal shattering scene at the end of their fight)
> 
> How about : "How do you like that?"


Quote appears to be too common. Help and give us a clue  LOL


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2007)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> "How do you like that?




It's A Wonderful Life"


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2007)

"... I'm going to barbecue your ***!"

- what movie?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 29, 2007)

Drac said:


> It's A Wonderful Life"


 

Nope! It was Dan Inosanto saying it, after he hit Bruce in the face with the chucks, after getting hit repeatedly himself. (then, he got hit immediately after saying it-lol)


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't know if I am out of turn, but I love this quote:

_Now, dicks have drive and clarity of vision, but they are not clever. They smell ***** and they want a piece of the action. And you thought you smelled some good old *****, and have brought your two small mincey ****** balls along for a good old time. But you've got your parties mangled up. There's no ***** here, just a dose that'll make you wish you were born a woman. Like a prick, you are having second thoughts. You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your gun... 
And the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O" written down the side of mine... 
Should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now... **** off! 
_
See if you can figure that one out with the profanity filter... :lol:


----------



## bydand (Jan 29, 2007)

I have no idea what movie that came from, but I want to watch it just for that part.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 29, 2007)

Its from a film called Snatch which star Jason Stratham and is notable for having Brad Pitt playing an Irish gypsy bare-knuckles fighter.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 29, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Its from a film called Snatch which star Jason Stratham and is notable for having Brad Pitt playing an Irish gypsy bare-knuckles fighter.


 
Very good. And the character was "Bullet Tooth Tony," (otherwise known as Rich Parsons on this board, but that's a different topic!  )

I love that movie!


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> "... I'm going to barbecue your ***!"
> 
> - what movie?


 
Smokey and the Bandit...


----------



## Karambit (Feb 7, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> "... I'm going to barbecue your ***!"
> 
> - what movie?


Can't figure it out Jonathan  give us some clues.In the meantime I'll keep the game/thread going with an easy quote

"I got these small hands. I got little girl's hands"


----------

